# Stihl 038AV Super Dying?



## Niko (May 27, 2008)

Hi, All
First post here. What a great forum! I am an habitual tinkerer and must try this myself before giving it up to the "experts". My Stihl 038AV Super has performed well for its age (almost 20 yrs) but is now failing. It died during use and would not restart. It has a monstrous kickback when pulling for start, which may be a compression issue. I was told that the flywheel "slipped" on the shaft causing it to be out of time. Repair shop couldn't pull flywheel as a special puller was needed. Can anyone point me in the right direction for diagnosis and confirmation of this flywheel puller thing? Thanks for any help!

Niko


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Probably need to find an authorized Stihl service dealer, they should have the proper tool to pull the flywheel. The tool looks similar to an automotive Air Conditioner clutch tool (if you know what they look like), it's basically a large threaded bolt with another bolt that screws down the middle. You screw it into the flywheel and then you tighten down the bolt in the middle and it pops the flywheel off. I doubt that the key has been sheared, but your saw could have points and condenser in it, and they may need to be serviced or replaced. If it has points there is another special tool used to set the gap on the points.


----------



## Niko (May 27, 2008)

Thanks, 30yeartech
I did take it to a shop. I will ask them to upgrade to a solid state ignition if it's available. I will post my results here for the benefit of the group.

Niko


----------

